# Paph Mark Hasegawa (roth. x concolor)



## L I Jane (Jul 19, 2006)

This just opened.I wasn't sure what it would look as I never have seen a pic of it.I am very pleased tho' with the outcome.


----------



## Heather (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow Jane, great dorsal....pretty interesting combination of the two, if you ask me. Congrats!


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jul 19, 2006)

One reason you have never seen a photo is this plant is near impossible to bloom. *Get that plant to the NY judging center*, timing should be just about right, if I recall correctly they are the first Saturday of the month and that second flower should be open. You have a real shot at a significant award, and at any rate will generate some serious talk. Great job, I'd like to see more photos with the second flower open and also a shot from the front if you'd be so generous as to do so.


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 19, 2006)

excellent blooming!


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 19, 2006)

Spectacular, Jane!

I love it!

thanks


----------



## L I Jane (Jul 19, 2006)

Front view of flower.I wish I could take credit for blooming it but I can't as I just got it on ebay.I thought the flower looked a little lopsided but that could have been in the shipping.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, unless you can somehow straighten that pouch out, your chances of an award are very small (unless the next flower is spectacular). Still, on a subsequent blooming, this could be amazing. Since it is blooming now, at least you know it can bloom. Which is more than can be said for a lot of clones of this hybrid. Actually a lot of roth x brachy/parvi crosses are really hard bloomers.

Definitely a keeper. You can keep it at my house if you want...


----------



## Gideon (Jul 19, 2006)

That is an interesting primary, I like it


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice color and shape. I hope it straightens out for you.


----------



## Marco (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Jane. Nice catch!!! And it's a yellow flower! oke: 

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, it is seriously deformed..you shoulsd send it to Tennesee !oke:


----------



## cb977 (Jul 20, 2006)

:clap: Jane! Very nice


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 20, 2006)

Beautiful!! :drool:


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 21, 2006)

Very nice primary - didn't know that it was that difficult to bloom


----------



## deejay (Jul 22, 2006)

Very, very beautiful!!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 22, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## troy (Apr 28, 2016)

Anybody bloom one of these on less than a 5 growth plant?


----------



## Leo_5313 (Apr 28, 2016)

I think this is very nice, congrats


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2016)

I have this cross and it has issues growing let along blooming

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Apr 29, 2016)

Can you elaborate on that rick?


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2016)

She needs to send that to me.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2016)

troy said:


> Can you elaborate on that rick?



I think he means he has a crappy clone that won't do anything. lol
Right, Rick?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> She needs to send that to me.



Do you know if hers has bloomed again since this last flowering??


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2016)

Got two clones from Norito probably back when LI Jane bloomed her's. Crap is a too mild for the plants. Multigrowth but not much over 5 inches each, never has attempted to bloom and growths die off almost as fast as they come on.

I haven't seen LI Jane post a second blooming since this 06' posting.


----------



## troy (Apr 29, 2016)

There is a guy in florida that pulls his shade cloth off for 1 month of december and all his plants bloom, I found concolors take alot of light, almost more than any of my other plants


----------

